# Amplificador Peavey 800 cs modelo viejo



## Troy (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola que tal necesito su ayuda si alguien sabe los valores de los transistores que van aqui=> (los marcados con una x encerrados en un rectangulo)segun un diagrama que baje de los foros es el CR103 son 2 pero no encuentro el valor en la tabla final espero puedan ayudarme y gracias de antemano.

me falto la foto lo siento http://www.flickr.com/photos/37414810@N05/4189722584/


----------



## palomo (Dic 17, 2009)

SI que es modelo viejo compatriota digamos tendran unos 20 años que salio ese modelo, he visto Peavey CS800 pero con otro tipo de disipadores mas grandes los que tienen un filo rojo al frente ese si que es viejo, el tuyo es completamente negro y trae una rejilla al frente, ¿ho me equivoco?

Si es posible podrias escanear el diagrama en la parte donde se localiza este transistor y señalarlo, ya que cuento con el diagrama original del Peavey y lo que comentas del transistor es solo codigos cambiados ya que  peavey nunca saco un diagrama con los codigos correctos, aparte que estos tenian muchas conexiones fantasmas esto con el fin que no fueran clonados, y dime no tienes en tu poder los transistores que mencionas o que paso con ellos.

Saludos


----------



## Troy (Dic 17, 2009)

Si efectivamente tiene como 20 años es todo negro y aqui dejo el diagrama en el que me base encerre en rectangulo los 2 transistores que faltan los transistores no los tengo reventaron y solo quedaron las patitas y no encontre ningun cacho del numero espero si me puedas ayudar gracias palomo


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 17, 2009)

Troy dijo:


> Hola que tal necesito su ayuda si alguien sabe los valores de los transistores que van aqui=> (los marcados con una x encerrados en un rectangulo)segun un diagrama que baje de los foros es el CR103 son 2 pero no encuentro el valor en la tabla final espero puedan ayudarme y gracias de antemano.
> 
> me falto la foto lo siento http://www.flickr.com/photos/37414810@N05/4189722584/


 
Hola troy. Ese poder o potencia o etapa amplificadora etc... como lo denominan en la electronica es una MAQUINA  muy buena denominada Cs800X y es anterior a la serie de igual denominacion pero que finaliza en S.

El componente en cuestion, CR103 va en conjunto o trabaja junto al CR104 y son la proteccion contra corriente continua que tiene la etapa para proteger los parlantes cuando alguno de los transistores de salida se pone en cortocircuito. 
*CR103 es un triac de 12 amperes como por ejemplo el TIC226D. (el original es SAC187 pero no se consigue).*
CR104 es un diac que se dispara a los 8 voltios y tiene carcasa de transistor TO-92

Te paso el diagrama esquematico, los componentes y un pdf de donde puede comprar repuestos originales pero si te aseguras que son de buena calidad no tendras problemas en colocar solo un TRIAC de 12 amperes en lugar de CR103 y un DIAC de 8 voltios en lugar de CR104.

El funcionamiento es muy sencillo: el conjunto monitorea el niver de corriente contina entre los terminales de la salida del amplificador, ante una escalada superior a 8 voltios dispara el triac (que bien sabes una vez disparado solamente se apaga cuando la correinnte pasa por cero) y cortocircuita la salida del amplificador lo que protege el altavoz y que la etapa se proteja por temperatura o explote. Generalmente y con transistores buenos bien apareados etc. etc. no pasa mas que abrirse la resistencia de emisor del transistor que esta en cortocircuito y minimiza los daños en la salida.

Bueno, espero haberte ayudado y un saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## Troy (Dic 17, 2009)

Ah ok entonces pongo los 2 TIC226D que me hacen falta y listo muchas gracias juan jose comprare las piezas y posteo si queda gracias.


----------



## palomo (Dic 18, 2009)

Jajajaja me ganaste en la respuesta Juan Jose, y efectivamente es un triac, con poner uno de 12A es mas que suficiente, pero (siempre ay uno) debes checar la causa que estos se ayan despedazado antes de remplazar nadamas los triac, debes revizar cada transistor por ahi debe de andar uno o varios haciendote la maldad.


Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 18, 2009)

palomo dijo:


> Jajajaja me ganaste en la respuesta Juan Jose, y efectivamente es un triac, con poner uno de 12A es mas que suficiente, pero (siempre ay uno) debes checar la causa que estos se ayan despedazado antes de remplazar nadamas los triac, debes revizar cada transistor por ahi debe de andar uno o varios haciendote la maldad.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Totalmente deacuerdo Palomo. En realidad por ese motivo le indicaba como trabaja el sistema y porque se puede haver destruido.
Transistores y resistencias de emisor y componentes aledaños son posible que esten dañados y por eso tener cc en la salida de parlantes.



saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## blasidalen (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola,alguien puede decirme que función tiene el transistor fet que se situa en uno de los ic de entrada de señal? puede ser estabilizador de corriente?.Saludos


----------



## crimson (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola blasidalen, el FET es el del limitador de volumen, se usa como resistencia variable, cuando la salida supera su máximo permitido,se activa el led de "clip" y el FET comienza a derivar la señal a masa, disminuyendo el volumen y evitando el recorte de la señal de salida. Saludos C


----------



## blasidalen (Mar 15, 2011)

Gracias por contestar

Pensaba que esa era la funcion de los integrados,osea el compresor.Saludos


----------

